# Best price parrot toys?



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, does anyone know any websites that do good parrot toys at a decent price?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

these do a good range it might be worth a look

www.24parrot.co.uk


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I find parrots love to play with paper and plastic pegs..

I had greys and they would really distroy the parrot toys i bought them so made my own...

But heres a few sites..

Bird & Parrot Toys products for much less at VioVet (VioVet.co.uk)
Parrot/Bird Toys - UK Parrot Cages

buymania productsearch

What kind of parrot have you got...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

some toys are made for chewing/distroying i think thats a parrots nature. Just some last longer then others.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> some toys are made for chewing/distroying i think thats a parrots nature. Just some last longer then others.


Yip i know that why i stopped buying the wooden ones..lol

its was the hard plastic ones they used to really get there beak into them...

rope is good to thye liked that..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The acrylic ones are really good yeah, I like them they last a good while, the link i posted has loads of different toys, reasonabley priced too.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you could look on Ebay too they sometimes have really good things on.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I've looked on ebay but they seem over priced. I'm getting a cockatiel next week off upferret. Can't wait!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi firstly congratulastions 

Cockatiels will play with anything thats made for budgies as they arnt that distructful nothing like a senegal, or bigger bird. many petshops will sell toys like that.

heres another link.

Bird Toys on Sale now at zooplus


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been really impressed with the parrot toys Pets at Home have been selling lately! some great chewing toys and great prices too ;o)


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

HOME

Good prices and tested for safety too.
There are so many dangerous toys on the market which are totally unsuitable for parrots.


----------

